# Project ideas



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

Sliced off a cool looking piece of spalted Maple

What would you guys do with it??????


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

c'mon....guys
Help me here ...I've got a lot of this stuff and I can cut it any size we want......


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Are they cookies or slabs? 
You no the game Tom we want pics. Lol


----------



## fromtheforty (Jan 15, 2011)

Umm...Picture(s) might help us, help you.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

Wow...I just went back and saw the pics didn't post :furious:
I always post pics.....
No wonder nobody replied.....










How's that?


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

I got nothing Tom.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

Dominick said:


> I got nothing Tom.


Really??
I'm sitting here looking a my posted pic.


----------



## mikeswoods (May 18, 2009)

Make a clock----That interesting wood will make a new clock look 'antique' when you are done.

Nice wall clock about 12" wide and 28" tall--full length glass door to show off the wood inside.

Spin the face on your lathe---wood burn in the roman numerals---

Just thinking here----Mike----


----------



## mikeswoods (May 18, 2009)

(still no picture)


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Cocktail table.


----------

